

Good and Bad Reasons to Pivot - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2015/07/20/good-and-bad-reasons-to-pivot/

======
skmurphy
key points:

Much has been written about a startup making a pivot in direction after Eric
Ries first coined the term in a 2009 blog post “Pivot don’t Jump to a New
Vision.” The word pivot has attracted almost as much wordplay as the word
lean.

A pivot is recognition of two requirements for success in a startup:

1\. You have to continually re-evaluate and refine key hypotheses in your
business model, remaining alert not only to the possibility of failure but
also improvement.

2\. As you make this change you have to do so in a way that you continue to
explore new market and technology possibilities instead of traveling in
circles (or playing “rock paper scissors” with yourself where you cycle
through a series of options such that each new one appears superior to your
current one but if you are not careful you discover you have return to an
earlier point of departure).

Three principles:

1\. Recognize Need For Change, But Make Sure it’s Progress

2\. Good Pivots Build On What You Have Learned and Accomplished

3\. Fix What’s Not Working

